# Buckeye open bass tourny



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye Lake Fall Brawl Open Bass Tournament
Sunday October 17th , 2010
$80.00 per team (includes Big Bass)
Registration will begin at the North Shore Boat Ramp at 6:30 am
Coffee and Donuts will be ready for participants at registration.

Click here for entry form

See everyone there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just letting everyone know that the pay online option is now up and working on our website. Ton's of response on this one. Keep those entries coming. Should be a good sized field.


----------



## triton pete (Sep 23, 2010)

how many entries do you have at this time?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe we are up to 6 so far. Not bad for just getting the word out. Know of a ton of guys who are pumped that we decided on Buckeye and should get their entries this week.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Should be seeing you at this one Phil.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good bro. Phone has been ringing like crazy so we should have a decent turn out.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Phil,
Do you typically draw chips for boat numbers or is it as you get registered?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

At our opens boat numbers are given as participants register.


----------

